
Windows malware uses IPFS/libp2p - TcM1911
https://www.zdnet.com/article/this-unusual-windows-malware-is-controlled-via-a-p2p-network/
======
LinuxBender
A while back, malware was using the Tor network. The net effect was saturation
of the Tor network and took much of it offline for a while. Curious if the
same thing will happen to IPFS.

